# H: Nids, Crons, Orks & Tau W: IG & SM



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Following a few trades and the generosity of a member on another forum I have a fair few bits I have no use for so they will be going up for trade. What I have is listed below.



2 Flayed ones
6 Scarab swarms
24 Necron Warriors
2 Necron immortals









































3 Eldar Guardians









1 Crisis Suit
2 Stealth Suits
2 Gun Drones
8 Fire Warriors
1 Tau Pathfinder









































1 Grot
19 AoBR Orks
10 Normal Orks
1 Power Klaw Nob
2 Trukk drivers









One Tervigon (home made)
One Parasite of Mortrex (also home made)
8 metal Gargoyles
7 Warriors in various states of being built
19 Gaunts 









































I am looking for Guard and Marines in exchange or cash via Paypal. If you are interested drop me a PM.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Pm'd you curtis


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey Curtis these are the photos I promised sorry it took so long to send them it'll be in 2 posts first is the guard and I also I forgot a heavy weapons team also sorry about quality took them on my phone.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Second photo land raider terminus I apologise for that pic as well


----------



## meFEASTon (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, i am interested in your gaunts. I have 11 space marines (tac) in various stages of being built. I also have some BA DC bits laying around too, enough to make 5 of the assaulty I'd throw in. I care little for SM now, and am converting to NIDS. PM me and let me know if your interested. I have good ref on Dakka, and Ebay, and would be more than happy to ship first since I'm new to this site. ......the tyranid section is better than any where else.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry all the Nids have gone.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

hey curtis me again im interested in the tau aswell.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I've just posted them to someone this morning. All I have left are the Eldar figures.


----------

